# What is this color



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

This is my new color young. Father is blue spread indigo. Mother is dominant opal. Father is blue spread indigo. I think the color will mold and will be lighter.




Mother



Father


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The father may be andalusian, but he has something else going on with him as well, because he definitely isn't a normal one.


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

MaryOfExeter said:


> The father may be Andalusian, but he has something else going on with him as well, because he definitely isn't a normal one.


Yes you are right. They look like khaki or brown. I'm not sure??


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

What ever it is, beautiful pigeons


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice colors you have on those birds!


----------



## crosbeem (Sep 20, 2010)

*web site*

Hiya,

Those youngsters look like a cheque pattern in a dilute form of red....there's a great web site on pigeon genetics that has heaps of pic's and explanation's on phenotype.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

crosbeem said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Those youngsters look like a cheque pattern in a dilute form of red....there's a great web site on pigeon genetics that has heaps of pic's and explanation's on phenotype.


Hi, what is the website address


----------



## Pigeon80error (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow those colours are awesome- so silky

Btw- Those are Beautiful Awewsome Chillin' Pigeons you got there.

-Dan
Haiku-Japanese Style Poem:

Pigeons all at home.
Waiting to be Petted, Fed.
Pigeons, really great.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*What I see looks like REDUCED at work here, the lighter of the two young seems to have the typical lighting of the neck seen in reduced birds. I would realy like to know what the parents of the sire of these two young were.* GEORGE


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

george simon said:


> *What I see looks like REDUCED at work here, the lighter of the two young seems to have the typical lighting of the neck seen in reduced birds. I would realy like to know what the parents of the sire of these two young were.* GEORGE


Hey George. The parents photos are attached with the youngs. Cock is Dilute or reduced blue spread indego. Hen is Dilute dominant opal.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Albannai said:


> Hey George. The parents photos are attached with the youngs. Cock is Dilute or reduced blue spread indego. Hen is Dilute dominant opal.


I think George wanted to know more on the parents of the cock (dad).


----------



## uae. (Mar 5, 2010)

مربحا اخوي البناي 
احتمال كبير اوبل و اوبليشن اتريا على الطبه لي ما تجهز و بعدها بنتاكد 
i think its opal & opalusian


----------

